# New (huge) girls! What are they?



## fightergirl2710

Finally they came today! After 3 weeks of waiting my lfs guy picked them up! I have no idea what kind they are colour or tail wise.. Maybe you guys can tell me 

This girl I wasn't going to buy at first but I did because she looks like Cleo 



























And this girl I just loved! She is so cute! I love her white headband :3




































They're still in need of names .. The headband girl is like Peaches, she's so feisty I'm scared of putting her in the sorority D:


----------



## diablo13

Whoaaa Fighter, are you sure those are girls? They're pretty either way!


----------



## Neil D

Haha they're amazing


----------



## copperarabian

diablo13 said:


> Whoaaa Fighter, are you sure those are girls? They're pretty either way!


They have really big egg spots, so if they aren't girls I would be amazed XD

They're really pretty


----------



## Sakura8

First girl looks like a combtail, second girl looks like a VT. Big girls, very big girls. Very big, very adorable girls. Sooo cute! Maybe quarantine them for a week or two to make sure they aren't carrying germs and that'll give Headband Girl time to settle down. Aww, and I like the red ventrals on the teal girl.


----------



## fightergirl2710

They're almost 2 inches long! I'm scared that they'll kill the other girls! o.o I was worried the first girl was a boy lol! Then saw the huge spot.. Any idea what tail?


----------



## diablo13

Oh, sry, I just notice their huge eggspots, and I'm not good with girl tails unless it's really obvious. I would agree with Sakura if I had to guess, but flaring pics would really help


----------



## fightergirl2710

The tail is too "open" for VT somehow, I'm thinking the first is Combtail too... They're in QT right now but I really don't know what they are  They were more expensive than normal girls.. Almost a difference of 80 Rs..
I feel like calling headband girl, "Bandana" lol!


----------



## Nymmers

They're adorable, love that white head band too. I'd say they're both some sort of crown/mixed or combtailed. =D Adorable though!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thank you! :3


----------



## Sakura8

I love the name Bandana, that's great.  And sometimes the biggest girls are the most timid. Only way to know is to try.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yeah, I guess.. The teal girl seems timid but the Bandana girl is Peaches soul sister lol! I hope they get along! I don't want them to screw up they're pretty fins!


----------



## diablo13

Do you have names yet? If you don't, I would name the first Cleopatra after Cleo


----------



## fightergirl2710

I was thinking about naming her something similar but I'm worried I might jinx her in some way.. Cleo died in a very sad way


----------



## Sakura8

Call her Patra since you had a Cleo.


----------



## diablo13

Aw, I'm sorry fighter  but I think she looks like she needs an Egyptian name, like maybe Hapshetsup or something( I didn't spell that right)


----------



## Sakura8

Hatshepsut. Or Nefertiti or Nefertiri.


----------



## diablo13

Thanks Sakura, i thought someone could spell better than me


----------



## Neil D

Floofi!!!!


----------



## Sakura8

You're welcome. Egyptian names are fun to spell.


----------



## Sakura8

Neil D said:


> Floofi!!!!


Goofball. You are a goofball.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Nefertiti is nice  Patra actually means fish in an Indian language lol! I still want to get more options though..


----------



## fightergirl2710

No Floofis! X(


----------



## Sakura8

Yup, it can be hard naming fish.


----------



## Sakura8

Still continuing the Egyptian theme, I like Isis, too.


----------



## diablo13

If you do end up naming her something Egyptian, I just googled female Egyptian pharoh names, and there are an extra two to add to those we mentioned( and I can spell!): Nitocris and Twosret. There are 7 female pharohs in all, but the other 3 didn't strike me as really female names


----------



## Sakura8

I didn't realize there were so many, I had only really heard of Hatshepsut.


----------



## diablo13

Oh, Isis is pretty, and if I could recall the Egyptian god named... I think it's Sekhmet, Hathor, Bastet( Bast), Nepthys( goddess of Rivers!), and thats all i remember


----------



## Sakura8

Bastet is the cat goddess.


----------



## diablo13

Yup,i know, i was just listing goddess names. Oh, and fighter, ive wondered since I new you were in india, do you type in your language and the forum transfers it to English, or do you actually type in English?


----------



## Sakura8

*yawn* Okay, I'm off for a while. Post more pics, Fighter! And they are beeeeyoootiful girls.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thanks! I shall, in the morning though.. But seriously someone tell me it's ok to put them in the sorority :X


----------



## diablo13

Um, I would guess Ms. Egyptian would be, but if bandana doesn't calm down, I don't know


----------



## fightergirl2710

I hope she does! I'll get more plants before putting them in.. And I'll put them in a net inside the tank for a few days.. I really wouldn't want to screw up their pretty fins 
Bye Sakura!


----------



## diablo13

Hey fighter, which of your bettas in your avatar? I love it!


----------



## fightergirl2710

That my dear diablo, is Peaches... She looks all cute but she's the toughest girl I've got XD
She thinks she's Shamu the whale and Jaws rolled into one! Lol! I've put in one of her pics in the contest this month 

Oh and is Bandanna girl a marble? *crosses fingers*


----------



## diablo13

My dear diablo? And I'm not the best at this, so you should get another opinion, but I THINK Ms. Egyptian is a Multicolor and Bandana is a marble, but I could be wrong!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol, Ms. Egyptian! 
I'm thinking the same but yeah, I need more opinions ..

And yeah, I wanted to sound dramatic XD


----------



## diablo13

Hey, that could be her name!


----------



## fightergirl2710

I don't know, I'll think about it.. I want to know their personalities for a few days before naming them


----------



## diablo13

Ya, that makes sense. I wonder how they got so big. Maybe they're mutated and will grow to like a foot long...that would be pretty cool


----------



## fightergirl2710

Don't say that, they'll bite my fingers off! Lol! Cleo was actually pretty big too, she was a crowntail.. They not only look big but really bulky as well! Fat girls lol!
I figured out that they're delta tails btw, I found the ad that was selling them.. Teal is a combtail delta


----------



## diablo13

Oo, pretty! I'm not sure why, but I've always liked Delta Tails. Dang itouch, it keeps turning to italian. WHY ARE YOU EVEN ON MY KEYBOARD, ITALIANO! Sorry for yelling


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Watch out for the bettas, they're possessing the iTouch! I've never had a delta actually... I'm looking forward to see them flare


----------



## Neil D

Josh is DeT! But he's a male.


----------



## diablo13

Gosh, I wish Diablo would stop doing that...at least he hasn't started talking yet


----------



## Neil D

Stopped being male?


----------



## fightergirl2710

I know that , are the two boys getting along?
Both these girls are so huge though! My other females look like babies compared to them..


----------



## fightergirl2710

Hehehe is he staring at you with eyes of fire? XD


----------



## copperarabian

A little late, but what about the name Hatshepsut? She is considered to be one of the most successful pharaohs and was the longest ruling women of Egypt who was indigenous(like before it taken over)


----------



## fightergirl2710

Diablo suggested that too  But I'll have to call her Hats or something hehe.. Hatshepsut is so long! I'm taking in the suggestions but they shall be named at the end of the week .. Any name for bandanna girl? She is a marble right? :/


----------



## copperarabian

lol one of my best friends is a forensic anthropology major so I'm always hearing these long names.

What about Artemisia, she was the queen of Halicarnassu
or Arsinoe II, she was the Queen of Ancient Thrace and Ancient Egypt

Or Sparta and Shiva?


----------



## Neil D

Shiva is a dudes name. (or is that what you were talking about?)


----------



## fightergirl2710

Shiv is a dude's name, Shiva is a girl's name.. I have a cousin named Shiva. 
Those names sound awesome but they sound so serious XD
And long... Hey have you met my new betta? Her name is.. um.. wait.. mmm.. I have to go ask Copper lol!


----------



## Neil D

Name her floofi!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Look here, I like Floofi and everything but you should get some professional help about your obsession with that name.. Silly Neil XD


----------



## copperarabian

fightergirl2710 said:


> shiv is a dude's name, shiva is a girl's name.. I have a cousin named shiva. :d
> those names sound awesome but they sound so serious xd
> and long... Hey have you met my new betta? Her name is.. Um.. Wait.. Mmm.. I have to go ask copper lol!


lol,


----------



## Neil D

Floofi. I want someone to chose my name suggestion


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ok, I promise you the next girl I get, I will call her Floofi.. Happy?


----------



## fightergirl2710

*I didn't see this sorry!*



diablo13 said:


> Yup,i know, i was just listing goddess names. Oh, and fighter, ive wondered since I new you were in india, do you type in your language and the forum transfers it to English, or do you actually type in English?


I type in English, My Hindi is mediocre at best lol! English is pretty much my first language, there are so many languages in India that many people need English to communicate with people from another state.. There's Hindi, but no one in the south speaks it, so English wins hands down.. You can say most people talk English more than other languages, unless at home.


----------



## diablo13

Sry I couldn't answer, at the beach  so I don't know if Diablo has fire eyes yet


----------



## Sakura8

Bandana girl! Naming fish is fun! 

Neil, okay, when I get a moss ball, I'll name it Floofi. Floofi the moss ball.


----------



## diablo13

If I ever get a moss ball, I'd name it Steve. Or supreme ultimate ball of death algae. Or SUBDA, lol


----------



## Sakura8

Subda Steve the moss ball. Hehe, I like. Now I'm pretty much committed to naming any moss ball I get Floofi.


----------



## fightergirl2710

So I don't have to name a betta that anymore?


----------



## Sakura8

No, a moss ball will be sacrificed so no bettas are harmed in the naming process.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thank you! *cries happy tears*


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I'm gonig to name the next Betta I get, Floofi, in honor of Neil XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

Great! Every betta on the forum is going to be called Floofi now


----------



## diablo13

Oh, hey, your bettas cool, what's it's name? Floofi. Same with me!
Lol i am going home from vacation, so I won't be able to post today


----------



## Tikibirds

what about after a city like Alexandria or Cairo? Both sound female...

Now what about mossballs named floofie? :-?


----------



## Neil D

Ahem! It's Spelled Floofi.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Bandanna girl has made a bubble nest 0.o


----------



## Neil D

He-she?


----------



## Sakura8

Oh no, not another Tranny . . . you'd have to name this one Vesti since Tranny's taken. 

Tiki, we have to sacrifice a moss ball and name it Floofi to avoid having to name one of Fighter's new girls that.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tiki, we have to sacrifice a moss ball and name it Floofi to avoid having to name one of Fighter's new girls that


oh dear...
my moss balls are on the way from malaysia, I think.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm hoping to pick one up from Petco today or tomorrow. Since I'll probably beat you I'll go ahead and name it Floofi so no one else gets hurt in the naming process.  I kinda like Floofi for a moss ball. Just not for a betta.


----------



## diablo13

Finally, some wi-fi....Floofi!


----------



## Sakura8

Good grief, where are you, a coffee shop?


----------



## Tisia

fightergirl2710 said:


> Bandanna girl has made a bubble nest 0.o


if she ends up being a he I vote for the name frankenfurter >_>
my little Tink did some bubblenesting when she had some watersprite floating in her tank though, and she's definitely a girl, lol


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: But Bandana girl is too pretty to be a Frankenfurter. He was kinda ugly and creepy. Since she looks like she has a hairband on, maybe call her Edna Turnblad from Hairspray.


----------



## Tisia

pfft, frankenfurter is awesome!


----------



## hodgepodgen

Queen Bettas? lol


----------



## Sakura8

Tisia, yeah Frankenfurter was awesome but he wasn't pretty. :lol: 

hodgepodgen, I'm guessing the opposite of a King betta must be a Queen betta so maybe Fighter has one.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Could they be.. umm.. Queens? 
And no more transgender fish! he's a girl and she's staying a girl X(! Btw what's a frankenfurter? :?


----------



## Sakura8

Frankenfurter is the transvestite main character from the cult film/musical Rocky Horror Picture Show. I was gonna post a pic to show you but I'm not sure I can, this is a family-friendly website!

Google frankenfurter tim curry


----------



## fightergirl2710

Oooh.. I never managed to watch the whole thing, just the beginning because of my parents XD


----------



## Sakura8

Eeeyeah, there was a reason why they wouldn't let you watch the whole thing. >.> Probably several, actually.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yeah I realised when I saw the dvd cover -__-.. I was 16 or something and had borrowed it from the British library.. Never saw it again


----------



## Sakura8

I'll add it to the list of movies to show you when you and your bf come.  It's such a cult hit, people dress up and have sing-alongs and all sorts of things. It's crazy.


----------



## Tisia

my dad actually likes the movie, they used to play it every halloween on vh1 and we'd always watch it. kind of strange because while I wouldn't exactly call him homophobic, he's not really approving of them, lol


----------



## Tisia

Sakura8 said:


> I'll add it to the list of movies to show you when you and your bf come.  It's such a cult hit, people dress up and have sing-alongs and all sorts of things. It's crazy.


yeah, you throw bread when they say "toast" and yell a not so nice name anytime they say "Janet" and all kinds of stuff like that. I really would love to go to a showing someday, lol


----------



## Sakura8

Tisia, dressed as Frankenfurter or Janet?


----------



## Tisia

I'd probably rather dress as columbia or magenta, lol
think I'd feel really uncomfortable dressed as frankenfurter or in just a bra and the little skirt slip thing, lol


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, good point.  I like Magenta.


----------



## Tisia

it would probably be a lot cheaper and easier to get a decent looking version of Magenta's maid costume than it would be to get Columbia's sequin costume, lol

we're derailing the thread again >_>


----------



## fightergirl2710

Sakura8 said:


> I'll add it to the list of movies to show you when you and your bf come.  It's such a cult hit, people dress up and have sing-alongs and all sorts of things. It's crazy.


I've read about that! I want to dress up too :3

And yes, yes we are -__-


----------



## Sakura8

On another off-topic note, I did get my moss ball (just got back from Petco) so we officially have a Floofi. How long do I QT it for and what do I do? Just let it sit in some dechlorinated water?


----------



## fightergirl2710

I don't know anything about moss balls Sakura, sowwie!  But yay! We have a Floofi!


----------



## Tisia

I'd probably give it like a week, I usually use old tank water for plants so there's fishy waste for them to eat, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

How do moss balls.. wait.. What is a moss ball? I'm confused.. Is it one of those morimo somethings?


----------



## Sakura8

Oooh, thanks for telling me that, I've got a bucket full I was literally about to step out and dump.

I'll take a pic of Floofi for you.


----------



## Tisia

fightergirl2710 said:


> How do moss balls.. wait.. What is a moss ball? I'm confused.. Is it one of those morimo somethings?


marimo ball yeah
I think they're technically a type of algae, but they look like a big ball of moss, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ah ok! I learned something today


----------



## Sakura8

Meet Floofi the moss ball (marimo).


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ooooh! I wanna touch it! *poke poke*


----------



## Sakura8

Floofi: *twitch* *twitch* 

Hehe, it feels kinda like a sponge covered in spiky fur.


----------



## diablo13

Ok, I have an hour and a half left to go, a Floofi is AWESOME!


----------



## Sakura8

Found some more wi-fi, eh Diablo? Thank you. And Floofi says thank you as well.


----------



## Neil D

Floofi is a _moss ball?_ I thought fighter named one of the girls that !!! >.<


----------



## fightergirl2710

Sakura saved a betta and sacrificed a mossball.. Do you realise how much a girl would be picked on in my sorority for having being called Floofi? Huh? _Huh??_ 
I know Beefcake would have been happy though XD


----------



## Neil D

I was about to say....*glares* 

What if all the other females are hard core Hindus and they all attack beefcake?! Huh?!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yeah, long long time ago Hindus ate beef.. But anyway, I don't think they would because I haven't taught them such principles.. I eat beef


----------



## Neil D

I'm vegetarian ... Recently turned...


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yes, you told me before... I wouldn't ever become vegetarian, just can't do it..


----------



## Sakura8

No, we named my moss ball Floofi specifically so she DIDN'T have to name one of her bettas that.


----------



## Sakura8

I should learn to read all the posts before posting. Yes, Beefcake probably would be happy if you had a girl named Floofi. Or Chunkers.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Sakura8 said:


> I should learn to read all the posts before posting. Yes, Beefcake probably would be happy if you had a girl named Floofi. Or Chunkers.


Hehehe Yes!

Beefcake would probably jump out and give me a kiss if I named a girl Chunkers... Both new girls are very appropriate candidates for that name lol!

Btw Peaches jumped for food today, got stuck to the glass and slid down slowly into the water like a cartoon XD.. I laugh now but I was like :shock: when it happened!


----------



## Sakura8

Goldi jumped out of her tank yesterday . . . again. The mental image of Peaches sliding down the glass is making me laugh and everyone's staring at me (I'm in the kitchen for once). Do your girls jump all over each other at feeding time? Mine do, one will like belly-flop on another girl to get to the food.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Eek! Did you see her jump? Or found her later? I hope she's ok! Luckily these girls can't jump out because of the lid.. All the girls don't jump over each other but Peaches definitely jumps over, bats away, nips at and gives that slow motion "I'm going to kill you look" they do so well, at all of them.. They all get the food though, they've learned that I'll feed them separately from her...
I'm just happy the idiot wasn't hurt! There must have been some vacuum that sucked her onto the glass, she wasn't even frazzled, just kept dancing XD


----------



## Sakura8

Goldi took her leap while I was feeding. I have to lift the lid up to feed all of them because the feeding slot isn't big enough. For a split second I thought she was stuck to my shirt! I knew she made it out of the tank but at first I didn't see her flopping around on the dresser. Got her back in and she turned around and bit another girl so she could eat her food. :roll: Nothing fazes her, just like with Peaches. I'm glad she wasn't hurt too. One of Yuuie's girls jumped last night. She's going to check her when she gets home from work but it doesn't sound like she made it.

I get a kick out of the "I'll kill you" look. Plum does that and it's so funny because she looks the most feminine and sweet with her lipstick and all. But then she gets THE look and it's like she's a whole different girl.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Why is it that the prettiest, most innocent looking girls are the evil ones? Little femme fatales XD
So you just scooped her up in your hand? I get freaked doing something like that because they look so delicate but then a missing scale is better than a dead betta! Poor Yuuie, I'd hate to find one of my bettas like that... She was out the whole night wasn't she? Sounds improbable ...
I have to open the lid too but I try and keep the water level a bit low so she doesn't jump out..


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, I just scooped her up. She made it really hard because she kept flopping out of my hand. By the time I got her in, I could already feel her drying because she stuck to my hand and I had to shake her off. >.< I try and feed them in the middle of the tank but Goldi insists on leading the whole group to the front. She's a bad influence!

Yeah, Yuuie said she was out probably 8 hours. She said she heard a sizzle sound right before she went to bed but she didn't think much of it at the time 'cause it was a sizzle and not a splash.  I'd hate to find one of my bettas like that too. Poor Yuuie.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Sizzle? That's weird.. :/ Poor betta and Yuuie..
Peaches too, very bad influence.. The funniest thing is, she wants the front all to herself, all the time. Everyone else is chased away, its like she wants all the attention lol! She'll keep taking laps of the front and follow me if she sees me, its so cute!


----------



## Sakura8

Heheh, I can see that of her. Soo cute! But goodness, it's like 3:40 AM there, what are you still doing up?


----------



## fightergirl2710

Taking a break from websites -___- I was up till 5 yesterday too... But I plan to sleep now lol!


----------



## diablo13

Ok, I took longer than I thought to get home because of traffic and had to pick up my dog, but I'm home! And all my fishes survived, Diablo even made me a literal FOOT LONG bubble nest! Massive water changes tomorrow!


----------



## Sakura8

Diablo may not be able to breathe fire but he can breathe bubbles pretty good.  Welcome home, glad you made it safely.


----------



## diablo13

Thanks, did you know it takes 11 hours to get from Charleston, south Carolina to Maryland? Neither did I, before I drove it! Oh, and I'm adding an avatar this week


----------



## diablo13

Oh, and I know this is weird, but I measured his Magnum Opis and at it's longest it's 10 inches long and at it's deepest it's about 6 bubbles deep


----------



## Sakura8

Yay, avatar! Dang, that's some bubblenest. That's amazing, he's quite the architect. And no, can't say I realized it took that long to go from Charleston to Maryland. Fun, road trips. So which one had the beach, Charleston or Maryland?


----------



## diablo13

I live in Maryland( not saying where, Im a Internet saftey freak!) and my vacation was on Kiawah Island, which is about 45 minutes from charleston


----------



## Sakura8

Oh, I think I've heard of Kiaweh. Cool. Yeah, can't be too safe on the Internet these days. There are crazy people everywhere. *looks around nervously*


----------



## diablo13

Exactly, and my moms a freak about it. Sure, she can use her credit card on everything she wants, but the minute I want something," but they could steal my ID!"


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, don't you love how parents and their logic works? Do you drive or did someone else get to do that? My dad loves long car trips, which is fortunate because no one else wants to drive. We all drive too slow for him.


----------



## diablo13

No, I didn't drive. My dads like that too. He reads the speed sign like" hmm, 70 mph,( checks dashboards) 85, oh well" lol


----------



## Sakura8

Yup, so like my dad. The rest of us are like, "Uh . . ." *starts praying and looking for flashing lights at the same time*


----------



## diablo13

I find it funny when people start praying. My dad took all three of us sailing like 2 months ago and me and him were laughing and having a good time, and my brother and sister were crying and screaming prayers. So we laughed at them. We aren't very sympathetic


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, no you aren't. But you make up for it by taking care of your sister's fish for her. 

Dude, did we just totally hijack this thread? Err, good thing Fighter went to bed.


----------



## diablo13

Quick, change it back before she wakes up! But my sister says she keeps forgetting to feed him, but finds plenty of time to ask me whether I fed him or not :/ but she's weird about him. She insist on keeping him in a 1 gallon vase because it's "pretty", I even said I would buy a 2.5 for her, and she said no! I was worried about everyone except Diablo. I was worried Dynamite( sisters fish) would die of Ammonia, and that Libby would either jump out or starve( not sure how long girls can last without food)


----------



## Sakura8

They say they can go for up to 2 weeks without food. I've seen a lot of girls insist on keeping their bettas in vases because it's "pretty." Sigh, isn't the betta pretty enough, what do you need a pretty vase for? And duh, you're not worried about Diablo because you take proper care of him.


----------



## diablo13

Ya, I find this really weird. Actually, i think Diablo might not have eaten, because he has this weird paste on the bottom that the others don't have :/ but I do feel sorta bad for Diablo, his tank always averages at about 75 degrees, but he doesn't have a heater yet  I feel like such a bad owner


----------



## Sakura8

So there was someone home who fed him while you were away? The paste thing could be from the lack of water changes while you were gone. I dunno, I get some nasty gunk in my tanks too. 

When you get the 10g and divide it, are you putting Diablo on one side so he has a heater?


----------



## diablo13

I wasn't planning to, actually if I had money left over I was planning to get him is own heater

edit:
After I buy the heater i buy the tank, existing fishies come first


----------



## diablo13

Oh, and there wasn't we had one of those 7 day slow release things


----------



## Sakura8

Oh, those totally mess up the tank. It's better to just fast them the entire time. They'll live. That way their tank doesn't get so dirty while there is no one to change it. 

Funny being named Diablo and not having a heater. So cool, when you divide it you get two bettas for a grand total of 3. Yay!


----------



## diablo13

3 1/2, remember I share Libby?


----------



## Sakura8

Right, Libby. You share her but why do I get the feeling you more than half of the work?


----------



## diablo13

I do all the work, she's my mOms bday present


----------



## Sakura8

I thought so.  But it was nice of you to get her a betta as a present. 

Anyways, going to dinner, be back in a while. Try not to let Diablo get you with his almighty wrath while I'm offline. :-D


----------



## diablo13

Ya, just watching me with those points of fire ;/


----------



## Sakura8

Back! Have you been singed to a crisp yet by Diablo?


----------



## fightergirl2710

You guys threw off my thread! *sulks* '^'


----------



## Tikibirds

I was at walmart tonight and they had some HUGE females. They were WAY bigger then any females I have seen at petco and were bigger then most males - kinda like King betta sized but female, and fat. And Ugly colored.
Poor things couldnt swin in their cups if they wanted too


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ugly coloured? Like grey and brown? My girls are fat too! One of my males was making a bubblenest for one of them when I was floating her in his tank.. Lol! He was pissed at me when I removed her. I told him it was for his own good, that girl was more than double his size!


----------



## diablo13

Oh, sorry fighter! And no, Diablo has yet again failed to incinerate me XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Good for you! Glad you're safe


----------



## diablo13

Finally got some pics of my fish! If I can figure it out, I'll make a pic thread and give myself an avatar


----------



## Tikibirds

> Ugly coloured? Like grey and brown?


Yup. Walmart only has VT and CT. I'm guessing they are VT's cause they sure werent CT's


----------



## diablo13

i finally got my avatar! YAY!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! That's an awesome deduction Tiki!
I like the avatar Diablo, did you make it?


----------



## Sakura8

All the girls at my Wal-Mart are humongous too. Dude, why does Wal-Mart sell huge girls? The males at my Wal-Mart are always tiny, they look like juvies but the girls look like street thugs! And Tiki's right, they aren't even attractively colored. Although to give them the benefit of doubt, maybe they'd color up if they weren't huge girls stuck in little cups.


----------



## diablo13

No, fighter, I didn't make it. I tried getting pics off my phone but the SD card was too small( spent A while getting that out of the computer) so I just went on google and got this  it's fitting, don't you think?


----------



## Sakura8

I like it. I can imagine Diablo looking just like that.


----------



## diablo13

If he was a cartoon, that would be him. Except hes like his namesake and super aggresive, so he would have like flaming eyes and piranha teeth or something XD


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, yeah, I figured as much with a name like Diablo. 

Hey Fighter, how are your girls today?


----------



## diablo13

Ya, and what about those pictures you promised


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, more pics! More pics will help us come up with names.


----------



## diablo13

You should name one Awesome Sauce


----------



## Sakura8

Awesome Sauce and Chunkers. Haha, it's probably good Fighter's offline or she'd be whacking us over the head with something.


----------



## diablo13

I just got Sprite back from the LPS we bought him from and board him, so now he's back in his nice roomy 2 foot cube( did I mention he's 5 inches long?) and I might get that tank sooner than I thought, were going to Petco today


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm ill  I dragged myself off the bed for you guys lol! The girls are doing well... I fed them all freeze dried worms today because I didn't have the energy to clean live worms, so I got the dirtiest looks especially from Bandanna girl.. Teal girl has started flaring at me now lol! Awesome sauce, Chunkers and Beefcake.. Hmm they can be a gang 
Who's Sprite?


----------



## diablo13

Oh, sorry your sick fighter, I hope you get better soon! And sprite is my spazzy yellow pacific parrotlet


----------



## fightergirl2710

Can you put a pi of him so I can see? I've never heard of them 
I've been logging in for short periods but I think I'll just go sleep now.. My tummy, it hurts X(


----------



## pinkninja12

Alright, I gotta admit Floofi is a pretty awesome name! I would have never come up with that :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm sure Neil will be happy that someone liked the name lol!


----------



## diablo13

I think I might have a couple pics, I'll see if I can find them


----------



## diablo13

Oops, my dads on the computer and in a bad mood  I'll try to get some later


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! That's alright.


----------



## diablo13

To describe him, his head is bright yellow, his body is light yellow-green, he's 5 inches long, slightly chubby, likes hemp seeds, and otherwise Act like the spazz he is


----------



## fightergirl2710

Oooh its a baby parrot? I thought it was a fish lol! I need sleep -__-
The funny part is I read parrotlet and thought bird but imagined fish XD


----------



## diablo13

Baby? No, I wish, that's as big as he's going to get. Oh, and did I mention he thinks my fingers taste good? Lol


----------



## pinkninja12

ooh thats wonderful lol. Birds who like to nibble on fingers... fun


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ah, ok so he's just a parrot then? Lol! Most pets think fingers taste good.. My mice love them and my bettas too. Surprisingly my turtle distinguishes between finger and food and does her best not to bite XD
Anyway, I go sleep now.. Bye!


----------



## diablo13

Bye!


----------



## copperarabian

pinkninja12 said:


> ooh thats wonderful lol. Birds who like to nibble on fingers... fun


lol they can be suprisingly gentle with their beaks, I can have my finger in my friends blue and gold macaws beak and he's very gently, some aren't as concerned with your safety though lol


----------



## Sakura8

Awww Fighter! I hope you feel better! *sends Tylenol, fruit, hugs, manga, handknit blanket, and more hugs* You take it easy and rest up. Get your bf to cater to your every need while you're sick. 

Diablo, a parrotlet. That's right I think I remember you talking about him on another thread . . . if I brought home a parrot my mother would kill me so dead. I almost brought home a hamster the other day and when she heard about it, she was like, "Oh noooo you don't."


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thanks Sakura! *hugs back and rummages through all the stuff*
My back hurts from all the resting lol! So I decided to take a break from it..


----------



## Sakura8

Is it the flu or something like that?


----------



## fightergirl2710

I have no idea what it is.. I have some kind of stomach infection.. I'm crampy and the antibiotics taste gross and I want to complain all the time.. -3-


----------



## Sakura8

Sounds very, very uncomfortable. Complain away, I'll listen.  It'll make you feel better.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'll save you the horror  My sister's bearing the brunt of it.. I keep telling her to do stuff for me lol!


----------



## Sakura8

I hear that's what sisters are for.  How are your new girls doing?


----------



## fightergirl2710

Bandanna girl seems to have cooled down, now teal girl is all flary- flary... I'm freaked out about putting them in, I'm introducing them in a day or two then I'll add them in after that.. :/


----------



## Sakura8

I wonder why some girls are so darn huge and some aren't. Are there really "queen" bettas out there? I hope everything goes smoothly for you when you finally do get them in there. *fingers crossed*


----------



## fightergirl2710

I hope so too! :/


----------



## diablo13

Aw, poor fighter, I hope they can be put in the sorority.


----------



## Sakura8

Would kind of defeat the purpose of getting females if they couldn't. But I imagine they can. It might take several "introductions" but if Peaches can learn to live with everyone, I bet these girls can too.


----------



## diablo13

Sakura is right, if peaches can do it they can too


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm sure they can.. I'm wondering if peaches will live with new fish >M<


----------



## Sakura8

Easier to keep Peaches separate than those two big girls. Take them all out and when you reintroduce them, put Peaches in last so she's supposedly at the bottom of the pecking order. What happened to nice sweet Peaches n'cream, she's Peaches n' chili sauce!


----------



## diablo13

I really wouldn't want to eat that...


----------



## fightergirl2710

I did that twice (introducing her last) but she manages to claw her way up lol! But i think il have them in the tank for a few days in containers before introduce them so she'll atleast get used to them 
Me neither.. I named her that because she was so cute but her behaviour was like Peaches ruler of heck in Rocko's modern life


----------



## Neil D

I thought you meant, "I had peaches and chili".


----------



## Sakura8

Well, she's so cute still, she's just like the queen of the all heck, that's all. Hehe, okay, somehow I figured she'd always manage to make it all the way up the pecking order.


----------



## fightergirl2710

This is going to be fun lol! It shall all be monitored and uploaded here ;-)


----------



## diablo13

Hmm, by the way you guys describe her she sounds more like peaches n' Dynamite!


----------



## Sakura8

Oh definitely, I want a play-by-play account of the first introduction. If it was in States, it would probably be something you could broadcast on Pay-Per-View. "Live, see Peaches the betta battle it out with her two new tankmates, Awesome Sauce and Chunkers! She's tiny, she's cute, she's DYNAMITE! Who will prevail, the little Peaches or the big girls?"


----------



## diablo13

Lol, I would pay to she a survival of the fittest between those three, and if it was animated you could make peaches plant dynamite all around the tank or something


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yeah, that sounds like fun hehe! I'd have people place bets and everyone who doesn't know Peaches will bet on the big girls and I'll bet on Peaches and then I'll have enough money for a few nice fish and tanks muahahaha!
I'm learning flash now, I could animate it hmmm..
I sooo want to name them awesome sauce and chunkers now XD


----------



## diablo13

I vote teal as Awesome Sauce!


----------



## Sakura8

Go for it, I like the names Awesome Sauce and Chunkers. And Beefcake will be Chunkers' best friend. Hehe, Peaches' Big Brawl. It would make a funny video game, too. I love the planting dynamite idea. And she could have the cosmic tail slap move that knocks her opponent out cold.


----------



## diablo13

I can imagine that in Slo-mo. She could turn Blue and start glow and then flip around and release a sonic boom, and then COSMIC TAIL SLAP could flash on the screen


----------



## Sakura8

That would be soooo awesome! I would so buy a video game like that.


----------



## diablo13

Totally  and Awesome Sauce could have atomic swallow where she quadruples in size and swallows everyone


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Yeah, that would be so amazing! But she has to eat a certain number of pellets or bloodworms before you can activate the ability.


----------



## diablo13

And Chunkers could breath high-pressure bubbles  oh, and an update on my tank, I went to petco today, and I was going to get everything except the fish and he just went "no"  so no nothing until I " decide want I want" even though I told him 10 times. Oh well


----------



## Sakura8

Sigh, parents. And you were so close, too. Good luck on that, hopefully it will be soon.

Fighter, when you feel better, I want more pics.  Off I go to visit the wizard, the wonderful wizard of bettas and water changes. Be back in a while.


----------



## Neil D

Hey diablo, did you get that sonic boom story thing from star trek? It sounds like it would look like this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCqH26PzUvA&feature=related


----------



## diablo13

Nope, I didn't


----------



## Neil D

Oh. But does it look like that?


----------



## diablo13

Yup, that's how I imagined it, execpt the fish is still there. Oh, and me and my dad were just talking about the tank, and at the store he really seemed to like the Albino Cories, so he actually asked me if I could get those instead, and I let slip that you can keep them with a betta in a ten gallon, and immediatly he looked interested, so now I'm getting cories apparently. Luckily I think they're adorable  I don't like sand, so any small Cory-recommended gravel?


----------



## fightergirl2710

You guys are insane XD I'll have pics up soon but must sleep now bye!


----------



## diablo13

Bye fighter!


----------



## Sakura8

diablo, get CaribSea Instant Aquarium gravel, like this:








It is small and coated in epoxy so it is smooth and won't hurt the barbels of the cories. Don't get any kind of the brightly colored gravel that looks pointy.

The only reason I like my sand with my cories is because they leave little finprints. Hehe.


----------



## diablo13

I know cories really enjoy play with sand and stuff, but its really high maintenence, i heard. Actually, today at the same Petco I saw a beatiful Purple( like deep, non-blue purple) butterfly marble VT, he wad in the back so I really hope he's there next weekend so I can buy him! And now ending my things, back To ninja fish moves! I vote awesome sauce should be able to blind everyone temporerally with her Awesomeness 

Edit: last thing on the matter: with 2 50% water changes a week, with the betta and the 4 Albino Cories, Will it be alright ammonia and fish-comfortability wise?


----------



## Sakura8

In a 10g with a filter, 2 50% a week should be great. When the filter has cycled, you can drop down to one 50% a week. Heck, even before it cycles, you can easily get away with 1 50% a week or or 1 25% and 1 50%. Granted, I'm a water-change freak so I change my 10gs 2 50% a week also but if you don't have much time, go with one of the other water changes I mentioned. 

The hardest part about sand is cleaning it before you even put it into a tank. You have to rinse it A LOT so it doesn't cloud the water and that process can take, literally, hours. I couldn't stand up straight for two days afterward. Otherwise, sand isn't so bad. When using a gravel vacuum, you just hover it over the top of the sand instead of sticking it in all the way. But if you want live plants, get gravel. Sand isn't the best for live plants.

Hope that purple marble is still there for you when you go back. 

And yes, Awesome Sauce should so be able to blind opponents with her awesomeness. Peaches should be able to body slam bigger opponents or stun them with her cuteness. I bet Chunkers would have a great body slam move too.


----------



## diablo13

I just checked petco for that gravel, 18.00 DOLLARS?!?!I just might get sand to save money! And I do need a filter for cories, right? Peaches should breathe fire


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, with five fish in there you're probably going to want a filter. I have an AquaClear 20 in one 10g and a Marineland Duetto 50 in the other. I know, that gravel is crazy expensive but the cheap neon colored stuff will cut up the cories' barbels.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm freaking out! I have to water changes but I'm so sick that I'm using my cell to talk to you guys while I lie down X(


----------



## diablo13

Well, do you have any small tanks? Because if you do, I would only change those, the big ones can survive.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I have 6 small tanks atm.  I don't think I can clean them today.. Have to do it tomorrow I guess, no energy to lug buckets right now. X(


----------



## diablo13

Aw, sorry fighter  hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sakura8

Can your bf do all the heavy lifting while you direct him? Poor Fighter! *hugs* I'm so sorry you're sick. Does your stomach still hurt? Are you nauseated? I hope it's not appendicitis.


----------



## fightergirl2710

0.o now you've made me think its appendicitis! He's gone for some trip somewhere, so he can't help.  And I need to get that stupid site done in the next 2 days.. Yup, I'm nauseous and crampy. X(


----------



## Sakura8

Are you throwing up and do you have a fever? Eeek, but if it was appendicitis I don't think you would have been well enough to go to the aquarium yesterday. I've heard from my mom that it hits you really fast. Sounds like (fingers crossed) the flu. Aww, wish I could run right over and change the water for you.


----------



## diablo13

Ya, if you had appendicitis I doubt you could have gone anywhere yesterday, so I'm pretty sure it's just the flu  hang in there


----------



## fightergirl2710

I was actually better yesterday, and I traveled by car, so maybe that's why I didn't realise how bad it was.. Today I got up at 6 am because I needed to throw up. -__-


----------



## diablo13

Oh, poor fighter! It sounds like stomach flu


----------



## Sakura8

I feel bad, I think I gave you my flu through the Internet. I hope you get better quickly, it's no fun being sick and having fish at the same time.


----------



## fightergirl2710

It really is.. My poor babies have been eating freeze dried worms for the past two days.  
I feel a bit better now but still bleh... You had a completely different thing, not possible lol! It does seem like a stomach flu


----------



## Sakura8

I dunno, I had stomach flu too. First time I've thrown up since I was in 2nd grade. Not kidding about that. Hope I go another 20 years before I puke again. Haha, at least your fishies are getting fed. Mine were suddenly fasted for three days with only two pellet meals during that time. I'm sure they can go one day without their water change and hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## fightergirl2710

> Hope I go another 20 years before I puke again.


Amen to that!

I manage to lumber around and feed them some, they don't get any left over cleaning though ><
This website is really bugging me now, its so hard to sit up and do something when your tummy hates you.


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, that really sucks you have work to do on the website.  Maybe they can put up what they have and you can update it when you feel better.


----------



## diablo13

Yes, maybe they can do what sakura said, and you should just lay down and sleep...and talking about sleep, shouldn't you be now? Isn't it like midnight in Mumbai?


----------



## fightergirl2710

Its almost 1 now lol! I need to get at least 4 pages done today so the programming guy can start his work, then I'll update as he goes.


----------



## Sakura8

Fight on, fight on! Just don't stay up till five again.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thanks! I'll try not to hehe.. Hopefully I can sleep before 3 >_<


----------



## diablo13

Wait, you program the website? Sorry, I never knew that! Aw, they shouldn't have you work when your sick


----------



## fightergirl2710

I design the website, then the programming guy does the html coding and all that.. They need it in a hurry so I can't take time off.. Have to do it.  That's why freelancing sucks sometimes, you can't get someone to cover for you. My sister's college is the one that wants the site too, so I definitely can't stop. X(


----------



## Sakura8

Drink lots of liquids and take short breaks. Deadlines are the pits.


----------



## diablo13

Aw, I feel so bad for you  if your puking you are sick, but you probably feel worse because of lack of sleep


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yup yup! Got my water bottler right next to me! 
Yeah, you can't feel better without sleep, that's for sure! X(


----------



## diablo13

In other, non-related news, my obnoxious fluffball of a parrot started biting my hand all over when I put it close to him, and I'm getting meh new tank tomorrow. Back to you, fighter, so ya, drink and sleep bunches


----------



## fightergirl2710

I want to see the parrot! >_< Naaaooo! Yay new tank!
I'll try lol!


----------



## diablo13

I can post pics soon, my annoying little sister won't get off the computer  I saw this beatiful purple butterfly marble there yesterday, I REALLY hope he's still there...if I got him I was going to name him Angelo, and get some cories for him in 2 months


----------



## fightergirl2710

Drool.. Get him! He sounds amazing!


----------



## diablo13

heres pics....lets see if they work

View attachment 32408


View attachment 32409


----------



## fightergirl2710

Omg! He is so cute! He looks like he's a naughty little birdy! Who's a cutie widdle birdie? :3
My excuse is I'm on medication XD


----------



## diablo13

He's right about a year old now, in these pics he's about 4 months old, and I got him when he was 2 1/2 months old. He is A bad bird, everything he sees he thinks it's food, including me, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Greedy birdy! He's so cute though, do you clip his wings so he doesn't fly off? Or is he just really used to you now so he doesn't bother?


----------



## diablo13

His wings aren't clipped, I keep them like that for a couple of reasons, like flying is great exercise for them, he loves flying, he can get away from any danger or if he gets scared he can get away, and not that I don't trust my LPS, but the owner knows me personally and always shows me the babies they have whenever I'm there, and I think she wouldn't want me to go thru losing a bird again, so if he ever dies while boarding and they try to replace him, I can tell the difference


----------



## fightergirl2710

That makes sense 
Anyway, I have to sleep now.. Bye diablo!


----------



## diablo13

Night fighter! Be to sleep until noon!


----------



## Sakura8

Awww, I wanna parrot! But my mom would kill me. She'd probably end up keeping the parrot but, me, she'd kill.


----------



## diablo13

Lol, I had to work for months to get him


----------



## Sakura8

I bet. But he should have a long lifespan if he's like regular-size parrots, right? They're such intelligent birds, I love 'em.


----------



## diablo13

He's not regular sized, he is about 5 inches long, that's as long as they get. But they do live a while, about 20 years. Fun fact: Parrotlets are also called pocket parrots, but if I tried to put sprite in my pocket he would eat my hand


----------



## fightergirl2710

I did sleep till noon hehe but i can't chat with you guys too long right now, i'm on my cell and its a pain... My computer power strip short circuited so I have to wait for my sister to get another...


----------



## diablo13

Aw, sorry fighter  don't you find it weird electrical things fail right when you need them?


----------



## Shimizoki

Lol this thread is so far off topic 
Cool about the bird, not so cool about the computer. Sorry fighter.


----------



## diablo13

Shimi is right, we should change it back


----------



## Shimizoki

psh, i dont care if its off topic... I just noticed a 28 page thread about what fish fighter had. When I skipped to the end I learned 20 pages of it are just chatting


----------



## diablo13

Yup, exactly. Back to chatting, Probably getting my new ten gallon today! I'm going to be so Angry if that Purple Butterfly Marble isn't still there....


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! I was born to derail things! Hey Shimi, how's your mum? Diablo, I hope he's there too. I want to see what he looks like :>
My comp is back!


----------



## diablo13

Yay, awesome computer is back! And how is your mom, shimi?


----------



## diablo13

YES!!! I just went to petco, got that purple marble, the ten gallon, heater, and everything, at just 60$!!!?YES!!!


----------



## Sakura8

*high five* Post pics of that purple marble, I wanna see!


----------



## neonqueencobra

As Long as its just chatting then HI!

But I do wants to show off some of my sorority pix


----------



## Sakura8

Cute, I like your sorority. Fiiiighter, more pics of the big girls.


----------



## diablo13

Lol, I think fighter may be sleeping.


----------



## neonqueencobra

Lol oh well, Thnx, they are just now starting to settle down and understand that they will be living together. But one still has stress stripes so Im going to pull her out and QT her to see if she needs medication of if it would just be best to leave her by herself


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ah, your sorority is kayoot! I wasn't asleep diablo, I was introducing new girls to the tank  I want to see the purple dude!
I'll have pics when they and my tummy is settled, I ordered my sis around to move plants and stuff around lol! All I did was release the girls.. 
Get this, Peaches isn't doing anything! Nothing! I think she has something up her sleeve. >.>...The two girls are chasing the other 3 old girls and each other to the ends of the tank but they leave Peaches alone, even if they're face to face... I think Chunkers (teal) might be too aggressive but I'll give them a few days... Qveen and Kami are a bit stressy but then getting chased by those two road rollers would do that to a fish XD


----------



## Sakura8

Yup, Peaches has something planned or she wouldn't be Peaches. She's just being considerate and waiting until you feel better. At least they have 20g to hide in, that's good. I hope it goes well, fingers are now crossed . . . harrd to . . . type . . . like this . . .

Hope YOU feel better soon, Fighter. Hang in there.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Hahaha I think those silly fish give me more tension, than they give each other! I did all this today, to make myself feel a little less miserable... I don't think it worked lol!
I'm literally praying to Peaches to not pick a fight with these two! XD


----------



## Sakura8

Peaches is smart. Crazy but smart. Hopefully smart enough to know better than to take on two sumo wrestlers.


----------



## fightergirl2710

So far, I think she is.. Hehehehe sumo wrestlers XD


----------



## diablo13

Peaches knows better than to take on two giants, without dynamite that is  and I might be able to get pics of the new guy, if I find the camera XD I want name suggestions, maybe something holy to counteract Diablo, like maybe Angelo because it has angel in it  I also like Ozzy Osbourne for him XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yes Ozzy Osbourne is totally the opposite of Diablo XD
I'm half expecting a war zone in my sorority tomorrow..


----------



## diablo13

THE GOOD, THE BAD, AND THE OZZY!!! I don't know. And I suspect peaches has a weapon supply hidden somewhere. Maybe Chunkers, Awesome Sauce, and Beefcake! Will wage war on Peaches, Kamikazee, and Qveen


----------



## fightergirl2710

Kamikazi and Peaches are on a love hate kind of level.. They hang out together but Kami ends up nipping her sometimes... Qveen is the abused one, poor girl.. Bottom rung always being picked on.. She wont be much help.. So far AS and Peaches are peaceful towards each other, so who know's what might happen XD


----------



## diablo13

When I get the cories for my 10 gallon( in 2 months) I'm either going to name them after my" idols"( chuck Norris, Ninjas, etc) or weird names like Awesome Sauce( not anymore, Its yours now) or FLOOFI!!!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Floofi lives on!! You can have Chuck and Norris


----------



## diablo13

Yes, I shall dubb them Chuck Norris, Ninja, Floofi, and Steve


----------



## fightergirl2710

I love Steve


----------



## diablo13

That was a random name, it just came up  I decided to have a slightly ancient-civilization theme to his tank. In other words, I got him a plastic vase-cave( suppose to be a vase, but is made with holes in it to be a cave), a silk plant, and bronze colored gravel  not much, but it works. Next week, since it turns out tank/heater/decorations only cost 60$, next week Im going to get him either a new ruin or Java Moss


----------



## fightergirl2710

Sounds good  I like the idea of purple on bronze, it'll bring out his colours


----------



## diablo13

I just set up his tank, it's heating right now, so im gonna aclimate him in 15 minutes and release him in 30


----------



## fightergirl2710

Can't wait for pics


----------



## diablo13

He's so funny, he's exploring his tank like" where am I"? I actually got him to flare, and I think he's either a young VT or a Roundtail


----------



## fightergirl2710

Heehee I love it when they get all explory on the first day, it's so cute! Is he small?


----------



## diablo13

Smaller than Diablo, and he's about 2 1/2 inches including tail. I would say about 2 inches long


----------



## fightergirl2710

That's actually not very small lol! I forget how big bettas can get, well the boys at least XD 
Anyway, I'm going to bed good night! Hope to see pics soon


----------



## diablo13

Nite!


----------

